# Asking it everywhere... #2 steel for Geese?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am getting fair to poor patterns with 3.5" BB and bigger shot out of my gun, however I get great patterns with #2. Most tend to think that #2 is a little small but will be OK under 35-40 yds. What do you know it all's think?

I am going to Sportsmans this weekend to pick up some #1's to try as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Certainly no "know it all" but I think as long as you get a head/neck shot you'll be alright. Wasn't it GreenheadSlayer that said he shot a goose or two with #4s while he was out jumping up ducks?? Not sure... could have been somebody else. 8)


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot a 3.5 SBE II, and I hardly ever shoot a 3.5 shell. I shoot a 3 inch #2 and #1 for both ducks and geese. I took 2 trips to canada last year and on both trips I was shooting 3 inch #2's. I dont think you will have a problem with them just keep them inside 40 yards. 
GSLHonker


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

For the last 8 years all I have shot are 3" #2 Steel. Many Many geese have fallen to them. I feel confident out to 40 yards with the shells


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the #1's 3 1/2 kent loads.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from a guy who's balistic program says #2's @ 1550 and 5000ft. elevation will kill out to 65 yards. 8) Seeing how I very rarely shoot beyond 35-40 I think they will do just fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Joel, #2 well do you just fine.

Let's go hammer some honker's.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Joel, #2 well do you just fine.
> 
> Let's go hammer some honker's.


You know I'm ready.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a couple more weeks Joel, then it's go time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, yes it is. It will be awesome getting into them this year. You ready TW? Its going to be a good year. I'll make sure and post up how effective what I'm shooting at them actually is. Hope those 2's work out for ya Joel. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im glad you found what you where looking for joel. Im going to give them a try this year to and see what happens and how they work on my swan incase i need the shot gun.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Like I said, I've shot 3" #2's for a while. Worked like a charm. I ran into some 3 1/2" tungsten #2s that did a number. But I'd be shooting 3" if I didn't find a good deal on 3 1/2's. 

Good luck fellers...it starts soon... *()* *()* *()*


----------

